# Forward Seat Post for the CR1?



## kewlnitrox (Aug 27, 2005)

Hi,

Anyone know of a forward seat post (like the Profile Design FFC) that can be used with the CR1? I think we need 31.6mm seat post and I can't find one that is "forward" offset. Am adviced against using a shimmy in case the seat post collar breaks. Am currently using a Thompson Elite zero off-set seat post, but I need to move the saddle another 1cm or so forward.

Thanks!


----------

